# ?

## Paulsen

-   ,         ?     ,        .    ,  -            ?

----------


## Mihey

- ?

----------


## RAMM

...

----------


## erazer

,         .      . ,     -     ,    . ,       -    -        .

----------


## Def

> 

  Blue Hustler  ?   .   .))))))))))

----------


## erazer

> Blue Hustler  ?   .   .))))))))))

   ,  .  Hustler'        .    , -   .    ,    Red Hustler  Blue Hustler   .

----------


## Def

,       .
  ,   ,     .)))

----------


## rust

**:        ?

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------


## rust

.

----------


## Mihey

4   ))

----------


## Gonosuke

, !    .  ,  ! )))

----------


## rust



----------


## Gonosuke

> , !    .  ,  ! )))

  .

----------


## Stefan

> -   ,         ?     ,        .    ,  -            ?

          ?           : "  ,   ",         .     ,     ,           ,     .

----------


## rust

?

----------


## JPM

> Discovery        .         ,         -  .     "-". 
>             Discovery        31 . 
>      ,  Discovery    , ,     ,         .   ,         ,        , ,    . 
>  Discovery Networks         ,   -   Discovery Networks     .  ,   -      ,   Discovery   . 
>   ,     ,    . 
>             ,    , -      . 
>    ,        Discovery.   ,          ,    . 
> ,   ,  -         .

    ?

----------


## Dima0011

.
    , ,

----------


## JPM

*Dima0011*, **:        -  ?  HD

----------


## Dima0011

> *Dima0011*, **:        -  ?  HD

  **:    -   (  -    100  135).          2-3 
 HD:   HD-    .          ,          HD-    (  )

----------


## Sky

> .

  ,     ?

----------


## Dima0011

> ,     ?

  DCEL

----------


## Saviola

> -   ,         ?

     .     -         ,       ,  .   2        .         .

----------

> 2        .

  - !        ,    ?    ""  ,        ?

----------


## Saviola

> - !        ,    ?    ""  ,        ?

   ,  .    ,   ,     .  
P.S.  -            ?    ,    .

----------

> 

  .     (((   

> P.S.  -            ?

     .         ,

----------


## Sky

> ""

   .     "" .

----------

*Sky*, -  .      -   . ,     ,      .                -  !

----------


## Saviola

> .

         -   .     2 :   ,     -  .       .   

> 

  .    ,   -     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> , !    .  ,  ! )))

        .        !  
 !.

----------


## rasta-koy

-  ,     11-12    3-4      ,    ,               .        2 /,    579975 -       (    ) +  .     ,      ...

----------


## Dima0011

> *Sky*, -  .      -   . ,     ,      .                -  !

     .         

> -  ,     11-12    3-4      ,    ,               .        2 /,    579975 -       (    ) +  .     ,      ...

     ? (  )

----------


## 23q

- ,         ,     .    .   ... , ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## JPM

*rasta-koy*,     -        -     -      (  )  3-4 ...   30- ...   3-6 ...

----------


## Sky

*JPM*,   ,     )

----------


## Sir_2006

> -     -      (  )  3-4 ...   30- ...   3-6 ...

     ,               ....

----------


## 23q

,    .

----------


## JPM

*Sky*,     ...

----------


## Sky

*JPM*,**:          L  XL?

----------


## JPM

*Sky*,    ...))    ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> ? (  ) google_ad_section_end

  , ,   , ....   

> rasta-koy,     -        -     -      (  )  3-4 ...   30- ...   3-6 ...      google_ad_section_end

          :- ))   

> ? (  ) google_ad_section_end

     (  
       ???) \
-------------
  ,  ????
, ,          ,   ????
  :- ))

----------

> -   .     2 :   ,     -  .       . 
> .    ,   -     .

  ,   )))   -   .
   -     ,     .     ,      -   ,       

> .     "" .

   ,   ,   '  ,     

> -     -          2008    2010- ,  ,    ,  45,9

    ,     ,         ,   .  

> - ,         ,     .

  http://www.triolan.com/ -     .

----------


## Saviola

> ,   )))   -   .

   .     -    ,                .   

> -     ,     .     ,      -   ,

             ,   )))))   

> ,   ,   '  ,      ,     ,         ,   .

   ,    ,           -     .    ,        "   ".

----------

> ,   )))))

  ,       

> ,    ,           -     .

    

> **         ,  . 2 . 191   (,            ), *      ,  . 1 . 367   ( ).*

  ,    ,   

> ,  ,    .

     -     ~6   ,   -  ,  , ,  .    

> ,        "   ".

     -   ,     ,          ,    ""

----------


## Saviola

> -     ~6

             ,       .   

> -  ,  , ,  .

      .         ,    ,   .   

> -   ,

     ,      -  ,    ,  .     ,      20 ,    ..         .

----------

> ,      -  ,    ,  .

  ,  ,        -   .      : , ()  - () -       ,    ,         .   

> ,       .

  ,  .     ?

----------


## Saviola

> ,  ,        -   .      : , ()  - () -

     ,              (       ),   .   

> ,         .

             (     ).              ,          ...   .   

> ,  .     ?

  ,      ...   .          .

----------

> ,     ...   .          .

   ?     ?      (   )),   ,             (,  ),  ""     ~6 ?   ?          ?

----------


## Saviola

> ?     ?      (   )),   ,             (,  ),  ""     ~6 ?   ?

     ,     . ,                 63   (   1000 ),         .

----------

> ,     .

   

> .     -         ...

    -    .     () - ,   .   ,    -   .     .    -  -.     ?

----------


## rasta-koy

*  :- ))*

----------

** 
        -    -      .    proIT. 
      ,        ,          . 
       .        ( 15 /.).      65  ,          ,       , -  . 
         1-2        .    ,           ,            .
       .         .       -      , -   . 
   ,       . ,           Discovery, ,    ,   . 
  ,    2013        IPTV.       . 
  ,         .      Discovery  ,      ,   Discovery.            .   ,     . http://www.telekritika.ua/news/2011-05-04/62497 
    . -  -  ?

----------


## 23q

?

----------

,  -   ,       25 .            .

----------


## Stefan

> . -  -  ?

              ,     .   *      -* 
20.05.2011 10:00 __  
      ,    ,     .       .   ,    ,     ? 
        .        ( 15 /), -      5      . 
   ,    ,      . ,        . 
    .   -           1  2 . 
   ,   ,  ,      ,   ,    . ,     .  - ,  -.        ,  .     - National Geographic.   ,  ., -  . 
          ,   .         ,   .     ,  -  .  ,     ,     .        .  ,     .      ,     , -  . 
  ,     .    ,           .     ,   ,  ,        .  , ,  ,    ,           -             . 
  ,  Discovery.            ,    .  -     ,     Discovery,  ,     ,   .    Discovery     .        . 
     .          . ,    ,       65  85 ,   -  124  179 .    16   ,   ,         .        40 ,   ,   .          .           -  200  . 
    - .    2010   65-            .          -    .          .      .    .             .  ,      .     ., -   . 
 ,   :  ,           ,   . 
    .     .           ,   .   ,    .      .     .  ,   , -     . 
         .            ,     .  ,        .        ,           ,            . 
  ,    , ,       75-80    1,9 .    , -     .    ,          ,      .   ,   200 . ,       50  -   , -        .   ,     . 
      ,   ,             http://dozor.kharkov.ua/vlast/media/1093756.html

----------


## 23q

, )

----------


## Stefan

,   ,     -  ,   .  ,      ,           .

----------


## Ezhachok

,   .

----------


## 23q

Viasat Explorer   ? -    ?

----------


## Ezhachok

http://webtele.com.ua/viasat-i-triol...ogo-otklyuchil 
    .
   -  .

----------


## Tail

,

----------


## 23q

> Viasat Explorer   ? -    ?

     ...

----------

> ,

      .  15      .    -      ,           .          15     
P.S. -      -   ? -   ,       ,   -  .

----------


## Ezhachok

,    -     .

----------


## Sky

> -     .

      ))

----------


## Kapablanka

> ,   . http://i.piccy.info/i5/35/63/1566335/fullviewc_800.jpg

      ))))     ?

----------

